# Para Armar un Ampli de Bajo de 150w



## nickbassplayer (Oct 2, 2007)

Hola! hago mi presentación en el foro preguntando si alguien tiene el circuito para armar un amplificador de bajo de 150w, ya que es la intención con mi viejo de armar uno. y si de ser posible alguien armo uno que nos dé una guía de qué conviene poner, si uno o dos parlantes, las llaves de ecualizacion, y lo que para mi parecer (ignorante si vamos al caso) es más importante, que tenga las dos entradas, de pasivo y de activo.
saludo grande, y desde yá muchas gracias! =)


----------



## leop4 (Oct 3, 2007)

http://europa.spaceports.com/~fishb...europa.spaceports.com/~fishbake/amp/ca100.htm

Esta pagina esta en turco, pero tiene los pcb y otro diagrama mas claro. 
http://www.diyaudiotr.com/islecler/tammetin.php?metinid=6

Si mas que decir:jeje


----------



## oswaldosolano (Mar 29, 2008)

amigos, estoy buscando desde hace tiempos un amplificador para bajo. y guitarra.
el problema es que cuando se pide uno lo que le dan son enlases de post o paginas con una estapa de salida o un amplificador comun.
yo espero encontrar un circuito que tenga su pre con controles de bajo,medios y agudos como minimo,y que la etapa de potencia este integrada al pre.
el problema de construirlos por separado el pre y la etapa de potencia es que las impedancias cuesta acoplarlaas del pre y el power o se generan sumbidos.
es por eso que tiene que ser un solo circuito y no separado. algo asi como un clon de un amplificador de guitarra que alguien tenga. y que este completo diagrama y pcb.
gracias.
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2008)

oswaldosolano dijo:
			
		

> ...el problema de construirlos por separado el pre y la etapa de potencia es que las impedancias cuesta acoplarlaas del pre y el power o se generan sumbidos.
> es por eso que tiene que ser un solo circuito y no separado...



No es asi.

Las impedancias que hay que adaptar (Eventualmente) son entre el amplificador y los parlantes.

Si todo esta bien construido y respetando las reglas de diseño, no tiene por que haber ningun zumbido

Busca en el foro un preamplificador de guitarra con buenas prestaciones y lo acoplas a cualquier etapa de potencia que te guste.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16649.html


----------



## oswaldosolano (Mar 29, 2008)

precisamente ese pre tiene muchas quejas con la calidad del sonido, un amigo que lo construyo dice que se le distorciona cuando toda duro la cuerdas aun en sonido limpio
y mi idea es un amplificador completo. yo tengo uno de poca potencia pero funciona bien y lo clone  luego lo desarmo para subirlo y lo puedan ver usa en la salida un tda 2040 y 5 potes


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 29, 2008)

Segun lo que anduve viendo hacer amplificador para bajo y guitarra juntos no es la mejor idea.
Uno se tira para los agudos y el otro para la punta de los graves.
El que mucho abarca. . . 

Saludos.


----------



## oswaldosolano (Mar 29, 2008)

amigo electroaficionado, no me he explicado bien yo me refiero a un amplificador de guitarra completo independientemente otro aparte seria un amplificador de bajo o combo no es una cosa junta son dos cosas diferentes y separadas.


adjunto imagenes para darme a entender 
amplificador de guitarra 
amplificador de bajo 
son dos cosas diferentes


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 5, 2008)

Muchachos, no soy partidario de armar amplificador todos por separados, porque he tenido que trabajar con una banda de rock que asi practicaban y querian salir al escenario cada uno con su amplificador personal y es un despelote. pero en el caso de el amplificador para bajo se puede hacer por separado siempre y cuando se use para ensayos. cuando hay que salir al escenario hay que disponer de una buena consola mezcladora con ecualizador y preamplificador ya integrados en ella, la cual provee la salida de audio directa a la etapa de potencia.

como estamos hablando de audio no es necesario que me refiera a que no importa de que frecuencia estemos hablando mientras el amplificador este dentro de esa gama de frecuencias y con una buena ganancia, podremos meterle todo al mismo amplificador. solo hay que buscar la manera de conectar las violas, el teclado, microfonos y el bajo entre otros a la consola y ecualizarla hasta encontrar el punto de mejor calidad de audio.


----------

